# Sneak peak of vpsBoard update



## MannDude (Jul 3, 2015)

At some point in the near future vpsBoard will be updated to IPB 4.0.X.

IPB has been letting me down lately in terms of support for issues that have occurred and with the release of IPB 4.0.X they seem to be pushing users towards that. I considered new platforms, but after testing things out I feel like any platform switch would be too much of a shock. The past month or so I have been testing IPB 4.0.X on a dev server and recently imported a backup DB to populate data. I've actually personally come to like the site as an end-user / member like you. (Admin area is awful though =/ ).

Anyhow, it's inevitable that an update will come eventually. I have attached some screenshots below for feedback. Please let me know what you think and take into consideration that the existing vpsBoard themes you are used to have not been copied over and I have simply attempted to "recreate" them by modifying the default theme to have a similar color scheme. The vpsBoard 2013 and vpsBoard 2014 templates are like this, with a new vpsBoard 2015 template that will be the default for new viewers.

*vpsBoard 2015 *(Can also remove the gradient... Unsure if I like it or not)



*vpsBoard 2014* - I should be able to get this looking more like the vpsBoard 2014 theme that most of you already use now.



*vpsBoard 2013* - Still a work in progress.



Updates that I do enjoy include a better "Questions and Answers" section, much improved private messaging system and overall an improved appearance when browsing. People who have upgraded claim a performance increase in the new system as well. Member profiles have been updated as well and appear much nicer. I do not believe there is really anything significantly different that will cause confusion after the upgrade is complete, however I am still testing things out. Most the complaints I have are related to administering the forum and not so much related to any end-user feature(s).

If you want to check out forums running IPB4, please see: https://community.invisionpower.com/or https://theadminzone.com/threads/forums-running-ipb4-ive-found.134167/

Yay or nay?


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2015)

As long as I can select the theme should be fine.  Not fond of red in the 2015..

Looks nice and glad to see moving forward with the new release of the software.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 3, 2015)

Well, I have no design skills but the released themes so far for IPB4.0.X are, err... horrible. https://community.invisionpower.com/files/category/162-themes/


----------



## Vega (Jul 3, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Well, I have no design skills but the released themes so far for IPB4.0.X are, err... horrible. https://community.invisionpower.com/files/category/162-themes/


Manndude,
I saw your post on TAZ and figured I'd reply here because they are a strongly biased community(they prefer XF and generally bash other products).

I am so glad to see this site will be moving to IPB4. I made the switch back in May and it has been a mostly wonderful experience and in 99 percent of the cases a better fit than IPB3 was.

My forum is actually on that list 

You'll likely get a bunch of negative bashing posts about IPB4 but in reality over 20 % of the total IPS forums running are using IPB4 and it only officially went gold a few weeks ago


----------



## MannDude (Jul 3, 2015)

Vega said:


> Manndude,
> 
> 
> I saw your post on TAZ and figured I'd reply here because they are a strongly biased community(they prefer XF and generally bash other products).
> ...


Noted.

If you don't mind, please PM me your Skype details if you use Skype... I may need to ping you in the future if I have issues or need to speak to someone using IPB4


----------



## Vega (Jul 3, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Noted.
> 
> If you don't mind, please PM me your Skype details if you use Skype... I may need to ping you in the future if I have issues or need to speak to someone using IPB4


Sure of course. I am not a pro though but I don't mind answering any questions I can 
Idk if you saw my edit on the post above,but my forum is on the list(in the 500K range) and my users have really adapted to it.

I agree with you about the themes for the most part but you don't like ipsfocus.com and their work?


----------



## DamienSB (Jul 3, 2015)

The 2014 skin looks really nice. When can we have this?


----------



## souen (Jul 3, 2015)

I like the 2014 version as well, with the black header and white (or beige) background colour. Thanks for working on an update and looking forward to it.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 3, 2015)

2014 looks awesome, I don't quite like the 2015 one.


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Jul 3, 2015)

2014 color theme is pleasant to the eyes ...red doesn't looks that much professional.


----------



## eva2000 (Jul 4, 2015)

@MannDude what a coincidence, I am also redesigning my site right now too  TBH, would prefer Xenforo over IPB4.. but hey it's not what you use but how you use it that matters


----------



## MannDude (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks fellas.

@eva2000 , I like Xenforo, I do not know if I like it more than IPB but I do like it. I think a platform switch would be too much change than upgrading to the next major release of IPB though.


----------



## Dillybob (Jul 6, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/3YMb7ne.png

This one looks the best, red is a no.


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 6, 2015)

I like the red gradient


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 6, 2015)

Personally hate the gradient background. Other than that, looks sharp.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm a fan of IBP V4 and I like the new skin, I do prefer the 2014 design as I use it now, so maybe the background from that?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't _mind_ the gradient (don't love it either), but I know others don't like it. Big gradients are out these days with the flat design craze. Here's something I mocked up:


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 6, 2015)

What could be more fitting for this forum than a hypostatic gradient gradually heating up from a state of paleness to red hot opacity, as if a perpetually maxed out thermometer?


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 6, 2015)

Tyler said:


> I don't _mind_ the gradient (don't love it either), but I know others don't like it. Big gradients are out these days with the flat design craze. Here's something I mocked up:


That looks much nicer haha


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jul 6, 2015)

Tyler said:


> I don't _mind_ the gradient (don't love it either), but I know others don't like it. Big gradients are out these days with the flat design craze. Here's something I mocked up:


That's more like it, great work!


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 8, 2015)

You could always try these colours...


----------



## Vega (Jul 15, 2015)

I am glad you aren't considering Xenforo, thankfully


----------

